# creating and forming a group



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I have thoughts of trying this out. For me I do not have an extreme disabling form of social anxiety. I just suffer from not having any meaningful close solid friends as well as family in my life. And I feel its difficult in making that happen. 

So I thinking its a process of socialization, improving social skills, increasing interpersonal communication and intelligence. 

So I'm thinking of creating some type of group that would help me in my problem. Serious in a sense but not that disabling serious. 

So a group would be orienting itself consisting of "whats your problem" "What do you want to work on" and the behaviors and skills such as 

"complimenting" 
"intiating conversations" 
"working to reduce anxiety" 
"how to keep a conversation going"
asserting in general or a specific situation
listening
responding
giving feedback
understanding nonverbal langauge
language itself
emotions


or any social or interpersonal communication problem that feels like it needs to be addressed

and the group will be oriented or just willing to give constructive feedback or practice of any new behaviors

and with the group itself during the process finding out what works, what doesnt work, what could be improved on, in an ongoing experimental process

If I were to run a group I would want to create it like that.

These are just thoughts.


----------



## kmsmile8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey you want to be email pen pals??? I have severe social anxiety too!!


----------

